# WTTin USA [W] plas. Juggernaut [H] Bitz (some posted)



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Looking to trade with someone in USA for a plastic Juggernaut (hope still on spruce but at least ont glued together) here is some pics of some things I am willing to trade. I have LOADS of other bitz not pictured here. 
























Vampire Counts undead skelle dudes ( I think )








Blood Angel Death Company Assault









hit me up if you want to ask if I might have anything else, like tank parts or stuff-n-stuff.

-Michael


----------

